# Cornell doctor cuts young girl's "oversized" clitorises, and then uses a vibrator to check stimulation- WHAT?!? *disturbing*



## Amila

Are these people for real? What is WRONG with the world?

http://jezebel.com/5565895/cornell-s...%20year%20olds


----------



## kittywitty

Please tell me this isn't true. What a sick, sick world we live in.


----------



## rhiOrion

I'm about to use an emoticon that I'm not sure I've ever used before:

uke


----------



## Drummer's Wife

WTF?!


----------



## Jenivere

Wow! I am so absolutely disgusted!


----------



## frogautumn

I feel ill.


----------



## AFWife

I might just throw up


----------



## Kerimommyof2

You know as screwed up and sick this doctor is...He would NEVER be able to do such a thing if the parents didnt allow it......
Why is no social worker looking into why a parent would allow such a thing to happen to thier kids???
SICK! SICK! SICK!


----------



## AFWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerimommyof2* 
You know as screwed up and sick this doctor is...He would NEVER be able to do such a thing if the parents didnt allow it......
Why is no social worker looking into why a parent would allow such a thing to happen to thier kids???
SICK! SICK! SICK!









I'm sure he's spinning it as "Medically necessary" or something.

If you did this on a full grown woman it would be sexual assault. Why it is okay on CHILDREN????


----------



## VroomieMama

Wow! This is just like circumcising.


----------



## JessicaS

Hello!

I realize this is likely sending people straight into a blind rage but we cannot have name calling. If you have called names please edit.

I can't think of any response to this thread that isn't a UAV.


----------



## 20605

Its called Female Genital Cutting or Female Genital Mutilation. Its done alot in Africa and in some muslim countries so that the girl doesn't enjoy sex and won't stray. The media is finally noticing that docs here will do it for the parents as well.

sigh....


----------



## Jenivere

All I can think of is how traumatized my super reserved 6yo daughter would be. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v5...t=IMG_0910.jpg I doubt she'd ever speak again.


----------



## thefreckledmama

Genital mutilation AND sexual abuse.


----------



## Amandala

Wait, ...what? So it's illegal when it's for religious reasons, but NOT if it's for cosmetic ones?

Huh?


----------



## momo7

Who's fault is it really though? It's the parents, because they let him. I find that much worse. Who would let something like this be done to their child ? Who would even APPROVE that it was ok to do? And what kind of medical associations even give approval for this sort of thing? Not just the genital cutting, but of the "stimulation" issue? I just don't understand it, I cannot comprehend the kinds of people that do these things and let them happen.


----------



## lynsage

my daughter is five and a half and i could cheerfully take a hatchet to the skull of a doctor who did this to my child. not that it would ever happen because there is no way on earth i would ever consent to it, but still. what is broken in our society and world when the parenting instinct to PROTECT OUR CHILDREN doesn't kick in when a doctor suggests something this sick and insane?


----------



## EdnaMarie

Dear God.







I can't believe the parents consented.


----------



## changingseasons

Here's another article about it. It includes a link to the actual study, for those as disbelieving as I was.

Sick.


----------



## JacqNS

Words fail me...

uke


----------



## BunnySlippers

Disgusting.
How do we stop this practise?


----------



## Marsupialmom

Speechless..............


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters

Not read the article but the title alone makes me want to puke


----------



## lookatreestar

wow that is horrifying. how is no one stopping this person? how is it okay for a vibrating object to be anywhere near a minor? just wtf. seriously. uke


----------



## Marsupialmom

You know this is a human failure on many parts -- the parents for agreeing, the scientist and the medical staff that allowed it and didn't do anything.


----------



## SleeplessMommy

Quote:

Poppas has indicated in this article and elsewhere that ideally he seeks to conduct annual exams with these girls..
Dr. Money, of Johns Hopkins (the pysch NOT dr who "approved" the David Reimer sex reassignment after his botched circ.) did the same kind of annual exams. BOTH Reimer and his identical twin died of suicide.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Reimer

Money is deceased now, and the entire Hopkins gender reassignment program was pretty much shut down, as far as I can tell, becuase of fallout from the john/joan case.


----------



## Fyrestorm

and why is this any different from doctors that stimulate erections in baby boys before they cut their genitals to see where to cut?

I wish I could say I'm surprised by this, but they do it to boys, why not girls? Parents allow this to happen to their sons all the time. I'm as appalled by this as I am by what goes on in hospital nurseries all over the country every.single.day. Appalled, but not surprised.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama

Two quotes from the article stand out to me as really interesting. I wonder how these can be written about girls, but not about boys.

Quote:

Many of us happen to think "normal" sexual development is actually likely to be thwarted by having parts of your genitals taken away without your consent

Quote:

Even if he is able to save the nerves of the glans, which isn't always the case, Poppas is removing an important part of the female genitals. For a purely aesthetic reason.


----------



## LavenderMae

Pedophilia and genital mutilation. uke


----------



## ~Boudicca~

W.T.F.

uke


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow

Just a reminder from the UA:

Quote:

keep in mind that threads still need to remain on-topic for the forum and should not be about individuals but about the general topic.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Hi and welcome to N&CE!

Please remember that namecalling is not allowed, and to follow the UA when you post. I completely understand the blind rage inspired by this story, but try to err on the side of caution.









Thanks.


----------



## MrsMike

This is so vile. So tragic and vile.


----------



## goodygumdrops

Here is the actual study

http://www.thestranger.com/images/bl...oppas_2007.pdf


----------



## Mama~Love

Oh. My. G-d. I can't say anything else for fear of violating the UA.

Horrifying, disgusting, and sick on so many levels.


----------



## PuppyFluffer

I was on the west lawn of the Capitol building in Washington DC today at the 7th annual demonstration on circumcision awareness - held in honor of National Men's Health Week.

I talked about this case and this story. It is amazing the disconnect in our culture between genial cutting of minor children - divided by gender. Any genital alteration of girls evokes pure outrage and abhoration in people. When you try to make a parallel to male genital mutilation, a lot of people don't get it.

I am deeply disturbed by this "study". I am glad it is coming out into mainstream media so that a light can be shone on genital cutting of children - ALL CHILDREN!


----------



## annethcz

Those of you who are getting so upset should read the actual study.

This is not a doctor is not randomly mutilating little girls just for having a clitoris that is "a little too big." This is a doctor who is treating children who have *congenital adrenal hyperplasia* and other conditions that cause ambiguous genitalia. Take a look at google images if you'd like to see an example of what children with this condition look like.

Now, I'm not advocating for genital mutilation, so please don't misunderstand. I will readily agree that the support for genital surgery for people with this condition is somewhat mixed. But for those who believe that surgery is a good option, what this doctor is researching is a positive thing. He's doing his best to preserve sensation and sexual function in the patients who have surgery. While the majority of the patients who received the surgery were minors, not all of them were. There are adults who choose to have this surgery, and there are advantages to preserving as much sensation as possible for those who make the choice.

As for the people who are upset about the follow ups, I think there needs to be a little clarification. These girls and women are not being penetrated, they are not being stimulated to climax. They are being touched in different areas and asked to report whether they can feel where they are being touched. The "vibrator" is a biothesiometer, which is a standard neurological medical device used in many different types of applications.

Now, I will say that I'm not a fan of this study. I don't understand why this kind of surgery can't wait until girls are old enough to make their own medical decisions. I do believe there is value in this study (for those who are old enough to give true informed consent), but I disagree with the methods (surgery on girls too young to consent). That said, I think that this has been blown out of proportion and that unfair and sensationalist generalizations have been made.


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
Those of you who are getting so upset should read the actual study.

This is not a doctor is not randomly mutilating little girls just for having a clitoris that is "a little too big." This is a doctor who is treating children who have *congenital adrenal hyperplasia* and other conditions that cause ambiguous genitalia. Take a look at google images if you'd like to see an example of what children with this condition look like.

Now, I'm not advocating for genital mutilation, so please don't misunderstand. I will readily agree that the support for genital surgery for people with this condition is somewhat mixed. But for those who believe that surgery is a good option, what this doctor is researching is a positive thing. He's doing his best to preserve sensation and sexual function in the patients who have surgery. While the majority of the patients who received the surgery were minors, not all of them were. There are adults who choose to have this surgery, and there are advantages to preserving as much sensation as possible for those who make the choice.

As for the people who are upset about the follow ups, I think there needs to be a little clarification. These girls and women are not being penetrated, they are not being stimulated to climax. They are being touched in different areas and asked to report whether they can feel where they are being touched. The "vibrator" is a biothesiometer, which is a standard neurological medical device used in many different types of applications.

Now, I will say that I'm not a fan of this study. I don't understand why this kind of surgery can't wait until girls are old enough to make their own medical decisions. I do believe there is value in this study (for those who are old enough to give true informed consent), but I disagree with the methods (surgery on girls too young to consent). That said, I think that this has been blown out of proportion and that unfair and sensationalist generalizations have been made.

This should not be done on CHILDREN. I feel they should wait til THE CHILDREN can consent to it and any other medical procedures they need, as long as it's not life-threatening. Children should be made fully aware of their condition, and let them know their options when they are old enough. Having a big clit is not life-threatening. Who decides on the "appropriate" size of a clit in the first place???

And this quote sent me into a rage:

Quote:

"Using the vibrator, he also touches her on her inner thigh, her labia minora, and the introitus of her vagina.."
That is just perverted and sick! If that's not sexul abuse, I don't know what it.


----------



## mamadelbosque

HOLY COW! I too am in absolute shock... it just screams 'abuse!' to me. I Mean, really? Your letting someone touch your *CHILD* and ask if they can 'feel' it? Right. Cause' thats totally neccasarry. At six.

If he wants to do this on adult women, heck, even teenagers, fine. But they had better be fully, 100% informed and consenting. Not little kids. And not w/o fully informed consent. Ugh.


----------



## bluebirdiemama

This is so horrible. I feel sick









What were these parents thinking?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittywitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
This should not be done on CHILDREN. I feel they should wait til THE CHILDREN can consent to it and any other medical procedures they need, as long as it's not life-threatening. Children should be made fully aware of their condition, and let them know their options when they are old enough. Having a big clit is not life-threatening. Who decides on the "appropriate" size of a clit in the first place???

And this quote sent me into a rage:

That is just perverted and sick! If that's not sexul abuse, I don't know what it.

I totally agree. There is enough going against women in this society who have any genitalia that isn't exactly like a porn star's. http://dodsonandross.com/blogs/betty...perfect-vagina

This is a very graphic movie that discusses how women are being made to feel lesser because of their vaginas. Girls and boys face these issues and neither should have to. It's disturbing and starting to cut off "big clits" at a young age only reinforces this standard of society.


----------



## goodygumdrops

Thanks for posting this film kittywitty. I posted it to my facebook.


----------



## Purple Sage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
Those of you who are getting so upset should read the actual study.

This is not a doctor is not randomly mutilating little girls just for having a clitoris that is "a little too big." This is a doctor who is treating children who have *congenital adrenal hyperplasia* and other conditions that cause ambiguous genitalia. Take a look at google images if you'd like to see an example of what children with this condition look like.

Now, I'm not advocating for genital mutilation, so please don't misunderstand. I will readily agree that the support for genital surgery for people with this condition is somewhat mixed. But for those who believe that surgery is a good option, what this doctor is researching is a positive thing. He's doing his best to preserve sensation and sexual function in the patients who have surgery. While the majority of the patients who received the surgery were minors, not all of them were. There are adults who choose to have this surgery, and there are advantages to preserving as much sensation as possible for those who make the choice.

As for the people who are upset about the follow ups, I think there needs to be a little clarification. These girls and women are not being penetrated, they are not being stimulated to climax. They are being touched in different areas and asked to report whether they can feel where they are being touched. The "vibrator" is a biothesiometer, which is a standard neurological medical device used in many different types of applications.

Now, I will say that I'm not a fan of this study. I don't understand why this kind of surgery can't wait until girls are old enough to make their own medical decisions. I do believe there is value in this study (for those who are old enough to give true informed consent), but I disagree with the methods (surgery on girls too young to consent). That said, I think that this has been blown out of proportion and that unfair and sensationalist generalizations have been made.

I agree with you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
There is enough going against women in this society who have any genitalia that isn't exactly like a porn star's. http://dodsonandross.com/blogs/betty...perfect-vagina

Now THIS makes me angry.


----------



## Peacemamalove

This is shocking and extremely sad


----------

